# pulled my zenbot out of the closet



## stefonroman (Jul 24, 2014)

I know that zenbot catches a bad rap. I have a 1216 that I've been storing for 2 years. hooked it up and made this drawing. For the money these machines are ok. I actually like the design.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm very far behind when it comes to CNC machines. The up side of that is that I am also free of the prejudices that come from reading way too much about 'em.


----------



## usnavyguy (Jan 23, 2016)

This is a pic of an awards my adult son does. He sells them to local schools


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice work.


----------

